# Lowest cost source for Mountain House?



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

What is the lowest cost source for bulk Mountain house?

I have looked at:
Walmart
Amazon
Costco
Ebay
thereadystore
sportsmans
safecastle


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Can't address Mountain Outhouse, but Amazon has the best price for Auguson Farms.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

REI was having a huge sale.


----------



## GodFearingPrepper (Feb 11, 2020)

Buy a harvest right freeze dryer and do it yourself...can darn near freeze dry anything and it gives you the best bang for the buck...I was gun shy, but pulled the trigger and its the best thing we could have done to stock pile for long term....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

GFP, I can purchase a whole heck of a lot of food for the price of a freeze dryer. If I purchase the freeze dryer, I still have to purchase the food to put thru it, or spend a ton of time and effort to raise food.
Not worth it for me.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

I'll be more specific. I'm not going to make anything myself. I'm buying Mountain House. Who has the best prices?
There is probably a shortage, my timing sucks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If you find someplace that the cheapest, they'll be the cheapest by a few pennies.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Nothing is cheap these days. Bite the bullet get your order in yesterday. Don't forget # 10 cans of powdered butter, peanut butter, and milk. 

Godspeed


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

I ended up buying through Costco. With or without a membership it was the least expensive and included shipping


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Midwayusa has 20% off Mtn House


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

Demitri.14 said:


> Midwayusa has 20% off Mtn House


Yep, some good prices there


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

Demitri.14 said:


> Midwayusa has 20% off Mtn House


Bought quite a bit for MidwayUSA too


----------



## FloridaScamp (Dec 23, 2021)

GodFearingPrepper said:


> Buy a harvest right freeze dryer and do it yourself...can darn near freeze dry anything and it gives you the best bang for the buck...I was gun shy, but pulled the trigger and its the best thing we could have done to stock pile for long term....


That's the direction I went after using Mountain House for a multiday 300 mile race. I value the health side of the equation and most all of the FD foods on the market uses lowest common denominator ingredients. Plus with Harvest Right FD we are actually freeze drying food we eat on a regular basis.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Mountain House 4 day bucket $120 No calorie count. need water and should be hot to give it taste.

Walmart
4 cans chef great value mac and beef $2.80
4 cans peaches $4.00
4 cans great value chilli w/beans $5.00
4 cans great value corned beef hash $8.00
6 cans vienna sausages $3.47

Total $23.27

So for the cost of one bucket of MH you can get 20 days of food from your local store
You also can mix and match to what your family likes
These can all be eaten right out of the can without heating. Sure they're better warm, but still in a pinch.
Did not add in such items as canned meat/poultry/fish or vegetables or foil packets boil in water rice and vegies or sauce.

Will they last 20 years? Not hardly. 5 or 6 most likely.
We were eating C Rations from the mid 60's as late as 73/74


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

GodFearingPrepper said:


> Buy a harvest right freeze dryer and do it yourself...can darn near freeze dry anything and it gives you the best bang for the buck...I was gun shy, but pulled the trigger and its the best thing we could have done to stock pile for long term....


I've been a prepper for more than a decade, and looking back, I'm convinced that freeze drying is the way to go, forget canning, or keeping food that has to be rotated out with fresh stock. Time goes by so quickly and before you know it, all your stock is old. Freeze drying resolves that issue and having your own freeze dryer is the answer. But in the short term, I stocked up on Mountain House and Augason Farms freeze dried foods.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

split said:


> There is probably a shortage, my timing sucks.


There is and it does. Waiting until the last minute isn't really the best time.


----------



## GodFearingPrepper (Feb 11, 2020)

FloridaScamp said:


> That's the direction I went after using Mountain House for a multiday 300 mile race. I value the health side of the equation and most all of the FD foods on the market uses lowest common denominator ingredients. Plus with Harvest Right FD we are actually freeze drying food we eat on a regular basis.



Bingo,

The wife and eat what we have FD'd as well...just the other night she pulled out some FD'd hamburger meat and once reconstituted you cannot tell the difference from fresh fried meat to the freeze dried...the one thing we have found that does not do well in the meat category is chicken thighs...they tend to have a few hard spots...now chicken breast...that is whole other ball game...they do very well...


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

FYI, Mountain House is back in stock at Costco, and its about the best deal currently
Just took delivery and doubled my supply.
Wish Mountain House had more variety


https://www.costco.com/CatalogSearch?dept=All&keyword=mountain+house


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

split said:


> FYI, Mountain House is back in stock at Costco, and its about the best deal currently
> Just took delivery and doubled my supply.
> Wish Mountain House had more variety


Your post was from much earlier compared to your update; I am posting based on original post.

I have seen that like $80 dollars cheaper at times on Amazon, but you get what you pay for. When you find a really low price on MH it is usually because of the date it was packaged on, thus losing a few years of shelf life.

Just a heads up, some things may seem to indicate that it has a 10, 15, 20 , or 25 year shelf life, but when you go to open your product, u find a surprise with no way to return it due to how much time has passed, or even worse, you end up going hungry.

I do 2nd the notion that freeze dried foods will last the longest


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

I have been prepping for over a decade and freeze dried food is the answer to the problem. Buy it and forget it. For everything else, its surprising how quickly it will all become too old to use. I have a lot of canned food and its all well beyond the "best buy" dates. I'll keep it, and if I need to use it, we will do a taste test and toss what is no longer good. But I know I have Freeze dried food, that will be good


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

split said:


> I have been prepping for over a decade and freeze dried food is the answer to the problem. Buy it and forget it. For everything else, its surprising how quickly it will all become too old to use. I have a lot of canned food and its all well beyond the "best buy" dates. I'll keep it, and if I need to use it, we will do a taste test and toss what is no longer good. But I know I have Freeze dried food, that will be good


I may have over 30 years more experience in survival/prepping then you have, but have come to the same conclusion about freeze dried foods.

Sadly in recent years, MRE's no longer include freeze dried components and have lost over 5-10 years of shelf life. C rations that are far older than that seem to have tested well and are still edible. 

Canned goods in a non temperature controlled environment can fail before years end in extreme heat, so I agree with u there too on your points


----------



## OregonDreams (25 d ago)

Someday I would like to get a freeze dryer.


----------

